# rb26 or rb25 swap in 83 280zx



## 83280zx (Dec 19, 2005)

Ive been out of the nissan scene for a few years. Just recently finsihed my 12 sec NA Honda Civic project. My first car was a 83 2+2 Non turbo 280zx. i put it in the garage for the past 3 years since ive moved on to honda. now i decided to go back to working on the 280zx. I was thinking bout throwing in either a RB25DET or rb26dett in it. im still want ot keep it rwd if i throw the rb26 in it. I want to know what i would have to do to put a rb26 or rb25 step by step inorder to have it running.


----------

